# Best ipod scratch removal product



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

so what is the best ipod (video to be more specific if that matters) scratch removal product? 
thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Best ipod scratch removal product (EuroVR6Mk3)*

http://www.noscratch.com/novus/
THis is the best stuff I have used.


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Best ipod scratch removal product ([email protected])*

you need to find a good case for that thing


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Best ipod scratch removal product (menace1930)*

when i first got my ipod... i put a screen protector on it.... been scratch-free since the day i bought it.......
once you get the scratches off i would recommend getting one.... they sell them for psp's (try best buy) for like $1.50..... just cut it to size and stick it on.....


_Modified by mk3_vdub at 10:44 AM 1-8-2007_


----------



## TisforTurbo (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Best ipod scratch removal product (mk3_vdub)*

there is also Ice Creme: http://www.radtech.us/Products/IceCreme.aspx
there is a little kiosk at the mall by my house called shield zone that does the clear screen protector stuff for the whole ipod/psp/whatever. i would look into that. its pre cut, you can apply it yourself or have them do it. http://www.shieldzone.com/comp....html


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Best ipod scratch removal product (TisforTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TisforTurbo* »_there is a little kiosk at the mall by my house called shield zone that does the clear screen protector stuff for the whole ipod/psp/whatever. i would look into that. its pre cut, you can apply it yourself or have them do it. http://www.shieldzone.com/comp....html

I HIGHLY recommend Shield Zone invisible shield. I've had it on my 5G 60gigger for about a year now and it's the best thing I bought for my iPod. I completely protects the iPod from scratches, cuts or abrasions.


----------

